# CHCNC Playdate Photos



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't believe I am the first to post photos from today!
It was a wonderful day, with wonderful weather, wonderful food, wonderful company and the most wonderful dogs! Thank you so much to Susan and Steve, for hosting such a fun afternoon. Thanks to the So. Cals that traveled so far to hang out for the day. And thanks to whoever brought the cheese cake...YUM!
We had a ball~
I didn't take as many pictures as I would have liked...I was too busy visiting!
I will start out with the agility pictures...what a riot!
First is Tad (Estrella's hubby) with Carmen
Next is Catherine with Maddie
Then Lisa with Meme
And last Maya with Lizzie (I think!?)

Now I want to see everyone elses pics!!:biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are a few more random ones~
The first pic from left to right is BJ, Spike, Maddie (or Lincoln?) and Benji (Or is is BJ, Tito, Spike and Benji...oh who knows!)
Next is a larger view of their beautiful backyard
Then adorable Salsa with the Orange boys in the crate
The two hostesses! McKenna and Sedona
and last but not least is sweet shy Pebble~ too cute!

I wish I would have taken more pics!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a fabulous day! There were so many people and so many Havs of all different sizes! In fact, there were SO many Havs, that it was a challenge to find your own dog, because chances were that there was one other dog that was a lookalike! 

Some highlights:
- Amanda and Leslie joined us from So Cal, and Dora, Dasher and Tori too!
- Christy took home little Shamouti today
- We sang Happy Birthday to Catherine (Olliesmom)
- Wonderful food and hospitality, thanks to Susan (McKennaSedona) and her hubby! 

Here are some photos from today:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

More photos!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how cute to see Pebble peeking from behind legs! All the havs look great! What a great time it looks like you all had! What a beautiful yard with fantastic flowers/landscaping.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Scout and Ellyn!*

Katie noticed that her puppy Ellyn has virtually identical markings as Scout's - they both are black with white eyebrows, white around the snout, and grayish paws! We asked Elaine to take a couple of photos of them - do you see a resemblence? :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photo, Katie! What wonderful weather we had today too!

In your first photo, I think that is: BJ, Tito, ???, Benji 
Not sure who ??? is, but it isn't Lincoln....any guesses?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Looked like "hav-en." Green with envy over here....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jane, looks like Scout found his Mini-Me, how cute!
Amanda&Leslie, you ladies a C-R-A-Z-Y to drive so far, I love it!
Catherine, happy Birthday!
Hoping to see more pics of Susan's beautiful yard and all the Havs...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Today was awesome!!!! THANK YOU Susan and Steve and everyone that came too. You all are what made it so wonderful.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you so much Susan & Steve for hosting the wonderful CHCNC playdate!! We all had such a super great time! I know I sure did and my girls did too! It was so nice to put faces with names and mom's and dad's with all the furkids. I was so amazed at how many there were and so many different colors and sizes...but they all sure had that Havanese fun loving personality! 

It was fun to watch all the furkids make the rounds as we all did! Did you all notice how our little ones went about socializing like we did? I watched so many go from one groupie to the next group and wonder back around ~ it wasn't just mine, most all the big guys did and the puppies did too! 

I sure am sorry I missed the agility .... but had super great company and visiting with a super family and two adorable puppies! Katie, very super great photos of the agility and it looks like it was fun for all! I really like the photo of my velcro puppy ~ these outtings are so good for her! Later little Pebble found Tori, (with even a big tail wag!) Dora and darling Dasher and hung out with them! 

My girls slept all the way home! Nice to meet everyone I hadn't met and nice seeing those of you I do know. I sure had a great time! :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - it looks like you guys had a wonderful time!! And what a great back yard, I am a little jealous!!! Little tiny Pebble - what a cutie!!! I love the idea that you set up agility, what a great idea. 

Hope we see more pictures from more attendees!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures!!! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What great fun and terrific pics. Beautiful Havs, too!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

What a fun, fun day! Thank you so much Susan and Steve for hosting this event. Salsa and I had a great time. I loved meeting people & dogs I haven't met before. It was great to meet Amanda & Leslie who drove all the way up from So. Cal. Christy & Larry had a long drive too and went home cute little Shamouti! What an exciting day for them!!!

There were puppies, puppies everywhere, grown-up dogs, little dogs, dogs with long hair, dogs with short hair, black, white, cream, chocolate, sable. It was hav heaven!!!! 

My pictures aren't that great, so I'll leave the posting of pics to the more professional photographers out there.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures everyone, it looks like verybody had a blast.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Thank you Susan and Steve*

We had a wonderful time at the playdate and Susan and Steve were the most fantastic hostess and host. Here are just a few of the agility fun run.

This is Estrella's Carmen










Dora and Maya









Kathy's Gracie at Weave Poles










MeMe in the Tunnel










And our honorary "Hav" Roxie and Kathy's daughter, Sarah


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree the day was beautiful. I have lurked on this board for a while and at the playday said I would start posting -so here I am. It was nice to be able to put names and faces together. I am happy I got to meet some people from the forum and their dogs also. Thank you to all that made the day so great. -Cheryl-


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Susan and Steve-


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, the photos posted on this thread are all of our front yard which is...well, crappy, to say the least but that will be next year's project. When I get a chance I'll post some photos I took at the main party in our back yard. Not too much room for RLH but this is California and we all live on top of each other pretty much. The dogs really did simply wander and socialize, much like the people did. We really enjoyed having everyone. I am so sorry I didn't really get around to introducing myself to everyone. I'm thrilled that so many came out to play. Leslie and Amanda left around 7:30 AM this morning so you'll probably hear from one or both of them tonight. It was an absolute joy to have them up for our play date along with the lovely Dora, sweet Tori, and adorable Dasher. I missed my chance to meet the Maltese with Attitude, Belle though. Belle stayed home with dad.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Pictures please.....*

Jane, Katie, Kimberly, Christy and anyone else at the event yesterday, would you please email privately pictures of yesterday's event so we can put some on the club web site and also send them be put in the Hotline and the Our Havanese magazines? Thanks,


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

It looks like all you had a wonderful time. I am really enjoying all the pictures.
Thank you!
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have to say Steve and Susan are absolutely amazing. They are just as sweet as this breed! To have that many people and dogs over to their home, then invite Leslie and I to stay with our dogs and we even went to a great English pub for dinner! It was beyond worth the drive and it was amazing to meet so many people. I do have to say I didn't take many photos since I was so busy meeting our forum members and their lovely dogs. I just wanted to make a quick posting and I have to carry in all my dog gear from the car still! Belle was very happy to have me home and she sniffed Dora and Dasher like crazy. I think they have a lot to tell her about their trip!

Steve and Susan- thanks for our wonderful weekend 
Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

First of all, *thank you* Susan and Steve for such a wonderful day! I agree with Amanda...you are amazing. You gave us all a slice of "Hav Heaven". And I'm so happy to meet Amanda and Leslie in person. What a wonderful treat! Maddie had a great time also, and seemed to have a permanent smile on her face. Thank you again! Here's some pics my DH took.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jeanne great photos!
Who is hiding under the table?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's a couple of videos of Maddie and I doing some agility runs in Susan's front yard. It was fun for Maddie since we haven't been doing agility since early January. I was pleased she remembered. This is my kind of course, since I didn't have to run much! :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Jeanne great photos!
> Who is hiding under the table?


I don't know Sally, but he/she's a cutie pie! Maybe someone else knows?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Susan just said she is Diva


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like you all had lots of fun!! Laurie, do we really have to wait until August?!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh what fun!! LOVE all the pics, everyone! Susan, you are great to have all these people and Havs at your house. Sedona and Mckenna are dolls to be such gracious hostesses. :biggrin1: They are so beautiful in that chair indoors.

How cute to see such little puppies playing in the grass and resting in the shade. I would have sat there all day I think!! Susan, you would have had to throw me out into the street because I never would have wanted to leave. LOL 

Darn it all! Why aren't there any Havs where I live??!! WAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

WOW! Looks like you all had a great time.

I think we folks out on the other coast need to invest in some agility equipment. 

It really looks like you had a blast - Great pics!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow!!! what fun!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Like I said I was having so much fun, I didn't pick up my camera till the end! But I am saving the best video for later (or having youtube trouble!)

Leslie picking her party favor!









Lisa getting some puppy love!









Tori shaking off the long trip!









Dasher, Dora, Kona, & Peebles forgetting their Cuban roots and finding the shade!









Diva gets loved by Susan!









Rufus leading the way to take his mom and new baby brother home!









Dasher, Me, Dora, Mckenna, Susan, Sedona, Leslie, & Tori 
(Dasher feel like a Stud in this line up!)









Dora & Sedona, the next morning!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

The pictures just keep getting better and better. I cant wait to see the video Amanda, you girls have to teach me how to make mine more special.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay this is it! I'm moving. 

Looks like a blast everyone, and it seems I really may be heading out to San Jose in August...I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Amanda, you got a picture of me and Deyvn - I am so in love with that girl that Katie checked all my pockets before she left. Darn! As I recall, Kimberly did the same thing...hmmm me thinks IWAP was marked on my forehead. LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, here has to be one of my favorites! Leslie and I stayed over and Mckenna showed us how to shake it!!! Make sure you have the volume on and sorry for the laughing, I think she even thought we were being a little rude!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Posh's Mom said:


> Okay this is it! I'm moving.
> 
> Looks like a blast everyone, and it seems I really may be heading out to San Jose in August...I'll keep you all posted.


Amy, I think I'm the closest to San Jose (with Jane & Lisa being closely following) so do let us know if you are coming. I'd love to have you over for a visit and would arrange a get-together in my home. Just don't make it conflict with the National! 

Awwww, I love the video of McKenna. She's a hoot!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks everyone for all the photos and sharing your great day with all of us. what fun you all had. judith


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Great pics everyone. I'm in love with Diva. Soooooo cute!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kimberly that would be fabulous. It definitely won't conflict with the National as I wish I were going to that too, but alas, I have to try and make some money to feed my children aka I have a wedding gig! 

I absolutely love that video of McKenna! What a Cuban princess!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, what a fun day! Thanks for sharing all the pictures. I think there might be a lot of us who would like to move!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

McKenna is one very talented girl. Love the way her little rear was keeping time to the music!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2: McKenna :clap2:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I want to move too!! But where - east or west coast? Both of the play dates looked like so much fun.

Loving all the pics even if I am green with envy :biggrin1: And I want all that agility equipment - what fun!

McKenna knows how to shake it, lol!!! Adorable and amazing!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The playdate was wonderful! It was, of course, a whirlwind for me since we had just picked up Shamouti that morning and I still wasn't used to "tracking" two dogs! I loved meeting everyone and seeing so many different Hav's. I don't think it will ever stop to amaze me how well that many Havanese do together! I didn't see one squabble and everyone was very well behaved! There were doggies of all shapes, colors and sizes there and puppies all over the place! We tried our hand at the agility course out front and surprisingly enough, I think Rufus would enjoy it! Thank you to the CHCNC for such a lovely event and for Susan and Steve for opening up their beautiful home to us! Here are some of our playdate pics.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

and some more....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

a few more...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

and just a few more!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

THANK YOU EVERYONE for all the nice pics and clips. I don't know which ones to comment on...but McKenna wins the prize, DH and I had a blast watching the little Cuban Salsera dance!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, I finally made it here to check out the pix from what has to be one of _the best _parties I've been to in a very long time. As expected, you all got some great shots! I've gotta tell you the long drive was worth every minute (although poor little car sick Dasher may argue that ). However, the ride didn't really seem all that long, since Amanda and I had so much fun talking all the way :blah: You know, I would do it again in a heartbeat! It was wonderful to finally meet face-to-face so many of you fantastic "forum-ites" and your adorable pups. Oh my, I think I was on Hav overload!

And Susan, I can't thank you enough for providing such a fun-filled time. You and Steve made us feel completely at home, especially when Tori needed her little butt-bath :redface: Like I said, only another Hav owner would understand something like that...:hug: Sedona and McKenna were very gracious hosts and McKenna's salsa dancing was so entertaining and one of the cutest things I've ever seen! Please tell McKenna Tori sends an apology for fighting w/her :boxing:. She had a long talking to on the way home and she now understands how a lady is suppose to act when she's a guest in someone's home.  The trip to the English Pub for dinner was the icing on a perfectly fun day! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Amanda. The video is really cute. What McKenna is dancing to, and you can't really see it in the video (or at least I can't) is a singing lobster. I got it for Steve on Valentine's Day. What says I Love You better than a singing lobster? It wiggles it's tail and moves it's mouth and is totally funny to watch. Well, McKenna has LOVED it since the day I brought it home. The first couple of nights she slept under the counter where it was sitting. We play it for her now and then and she always dances to it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Please tell McKenna Tori sends an apology for fighting w/her


No worries, Leslie. McKenna got a talking to as well. I told her that not everyone lets her run the show like Sedona does and she cannot treat her guests that way. They reminded me of siblings who can't agree on just how to play the game. Each wants to make up the rules so they had to argue about it. It sounded worse than it was. 
Tori is a doll. I loved how she explored everything, nose to the ground. I think she sniffed every inch of the house. 
We had a wonderful time and I'm so glad that you came up. You have an open invite whenever you are up our way again!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

That video of McKenna is sooooo cute. She is going to have to teach Salsa how to do the salsa dance! Susan, where did you get the singing lobster? Love all the new pictures everyone!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Salsa's Mom said:


> That video of McKenna is sooooo cute. She is going to have to teach Salsa how to do the salsa dance! Susan, where did you get the singing lobster? Love all the new pictures everyone!


:whoo: Salsa dancing 101 at our next play date!!! ound:
Where do we sign up? ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Susan, where did you get the singing lobster?


I picked it up at a Lucky's supermarket in San Ramon. Steve took it to work and it went all through the building. Everyone loved it. McKenna loves it the most though.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures everyone! Susan, loved McKeena's salsa dancing. 

I hope to upload a few pictures some time soon.......


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love all the pics! Wish I could have been there... what a wonderful day! That video of Sedona cracked me up! It really is like Salsa dancing... Susan, you should set up a class with Sedona as the teacher. :laugh:

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> No worries, Leslie. McKenna got a talking to as well. I told her that not everyone lets her run the show like Sedona does and she cannot treat her guests that way. They reminded me of siblings who can't agree on just how to play the game. Each wants to make up the rules so they had to argue about it. It sounded worse than it was.
> Tori is a doll. I loved how she explored everything, nose to the ground. I think she sniffed every inch of the house.
> We had a wonderful time and I'm so glad that you came up. You have an open invite whenever you are up our way again!


Gotta love those alpha bitches! The thing I think that's so funny about it, is that McKenna's size, when compared to hers, didn't even faze Tori when the squabbling/fighting began...yeah, just like arguing siblings ound:

Thanks for the open invite. Just remember, we have space for guests and you're always welcome to stay here, too. As an added bonus we're pretty close to the freeway, too!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh how did I miss this!!!!! I absolutely love all of the pictures, it looks like you had great weather and great company as well


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

McKenna's cuban dancing is a hoot! That girl has hips! Maybe there should be a t.v. show called "Dancing with the Havs!"


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I loooved the play date!! Thanks so much Susan and Steve for hosting us. My two poochies were PASSED out after. It was great seeing everyone and putting faces to names for those I have not yet met. I love all the pictures guys, keep them coming.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

OH WHAT A BIRTHDAY!!!

Thx sooo much Susan and everyone for my birthday song!

Here are my pix!

1. Ball of fluffs!
2. Susans beautiful backyard
3. Kohana
4. Poormina (who is moving away soon...:hurt


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

and more....

1. Tito - ONLY brown and white parti I have ever seen
2. Austin following me.......*AGAIN* :doh:
3. Mound of puppy breath!!!!eace:
4. MOUSSE!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

What fun . . . we East Coasters are so jealous!! I guess we are just too spread out to bring that many together at one time. Of course there _IS_ *The National* _ (I remembered) _ coming up . . . can't we have a playdate somehow in there? arty:arty:

Thanks for all the great photos . . . I may have to swipe Diva and that dancing McKenna :rockon::rockon:. Is the singing lobster kind of like that singing fish that came out years ago and flapped on the wall? I laughed out loud the first time I saw one of those in a restaurant at the beach . . .


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

and last....

1. Torri - resting from her exhausting trip from LA
2. Looks like twins!!
3. Lincoln - one of largest havs i have ever seen - 18 pounds!!:first:
4. And the Big Boy again!!! eace:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pix, Catherine! What were we thinking by not getting a shot of 1/2 siblings, Tori and Austin? Wouldn't Jan have loved seeing that!? Guess we were just too distracted by all the neat people and adorable Havs (does anyone know how many Havs there were there?)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, my best guess, from comparing my RSVP list with the people who showed up is, 39 people (six of whom were children), 38 Havanese and 1 Yorkshire Terrier (Kathy's Granddog). Elaine's sign in list might be more accurate than my memory though.....


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

:der::doh:

Leslie:

What were we thinking!!! Or *NOT* thinking!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Memories are made of this....*

The furbabies and their parents had a gala time enjoying Susan and Steve's gracious hospitality in their lovely back yard.

1. Shamouti, CherylS's furbaby check out the yummy flowers that they soon started to nibble on...Mousse just wants to play
2. Can you smell the puppy breath..Catherine and Jeanne
3. Kiss me....Lisa's vivacious daughter and Lizzie
4. Salsa, Maddie and Benji :biggrin1:
5. The gracious hosts, Susan, Steve, Sedona (on Susan's lap) and Mckeena

....a few more pictues to follow......


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh those are great Poornima. More please :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow! Great pictures of beautiful havanese and their families! Thanks for sharing all of the pictures! And the dancing video is too funny!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos, everyone! I am reliving the day! It was a blast. Thanks again to Susan and Steve!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2: Great photos!!! :clap2:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Memories are made of this....II*

Here are a few more.....

Clockwise:

1. Armfull of puppies...Katie arrives with the cutie patooties...
2. Diva wants hugs from Mama Elaine
3. Susan with Tori, Cheryl S with her baby (I apologize, I can't rememer her furbaby's name), Leslie (back to the camera) and Amanda 
4. Catherine says hello to Leslie and Tori
5. Diva (She is a very pretty girl...her fur father Sparky has fathered some lovely girls.....Kaili, MeMe, Heidi, Diva...)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Memories are made of this...III*

and a few more.....

Clockwise:
1. Oh, Hello, I am Benji, I'm sorry that you can't join us...your mom said something about being "intact'....
2. Lizzie and Mousse
3. Benji says hello to Dora
4. Gracie munching on the flowers, Rufus and Shamouti considering to join her...
5. Amanda with Gracie, Dora and Dasher


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima great photos---- don't you just LOVE that camera!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Memories are made of this....*

and finally.....this is what it is ALL about...a sweet Havanese puppy and adoring human........(it's Kathy)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima, terrific photos! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I am just LOVING looking at all these pics. And, Amanda, that video of McKenna is the funniest thing ever. Hope to see you and Leslie and Dora, Tori and Dasher next weekend.
Carole


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What awesome pictures you all took!!! I am reliving it all just like the rest, it was a wonderful day and one I hope we are able to repeat again. 

That McKenna is one talented girl!!! Susan, you or Steve should do the canine freestyle dancing with her, she is a natural!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am so jealous that I missed this great day. My son's marathon was pretty awsome, but I am feeling that I really missed out--esecially now that I know a couple of our SO Cal friends joined the day!! 

Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I keep coming back to this thread, and I have to say that was the best party I have ever been to! I showed my DH all the pictures and he loved them! This forum is the best. I love all you guys and I love this forum!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> ...*I have to say that was the best party I have ever been to!*...*This forum is the best. I love all you guys and I love this forum!*


I second that! eace:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Great pix, Catherine! What were we thinking by not getting a shot of 1/2 siblings, Tori and Austin? Wouldn't Jan have loved seeing that!? QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, I would have!! LOL A picture of Austin and Tori together would be darling. They're so different but have the same Mommy. Give them both hugs and kisses from us please.
> Happy birthday Catherine! You look fantastic for 25 <G> How did I miss your birthday <sigh> Sorry
> ...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> :der::doh:
> 
> Leslie:
> 
> What were we thinking!!! Or *NOT* thinking!!!


You could make up for it by sending new pictures  
I'm loving all of these but want more, more, more


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

What were we thinking by not getting a shot of 1/2 siblings, Tori and Austin? Wouldn't Jan have loved seeing that!? 

And I would have loved it too since my Doozie is a half sister to Bandit. I know Austin is related too but not sure how...Doozie is Jake and Dottie. 

Loved to see all the dogs/people and beautiful yard.
Ann Sherman in NH


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ann, Austin is Bandit's daughter, so that would make your gal, Auntie Doozie.

I also had Mousse (the chocolate pup), Atwood (one of the three cream pups there), and Shamouti (black pup) at the event, and they are all sons of Hillary, so that made them cousins to Tori and Austin.

Oh, these family trees get nutty in dogs. Human family trees are facinating, but dog genealogy is just crazy.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Gosh You'll make me wish I lived in CA-sounds like a great party. And I loved seeing the pictures-it really helps us put faces with people & pupsters even if we are not able to join in the real fun.

Pat


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just spent the last 45 minutes looking through this thread and reading and seeing all the great photos and video! What a treat!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

jada1938 said:


> What were we thinking by not getting a shot of 1/2 siblings, Tori and Austin? Wouldn't Jan have loved seeing that!?
> 
> And I would have loved it too since my Doozie is a half sister to Bandit. I know Austin is related too but not sure how...Doozie is Jake and Dottie.
> 
> ...


Ann~ I had no idea Tori had additional relatives at the play date. Darn, but I wonder if she and Doozie still managed to meet each other somewhere in that beautiful yard (like maybe under the food table? :hungry:ound even though you and I didn't manage to meet???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie, Ann & Doozie were at the East Coast play date, not the CHCNC. The only way Tori & Doozie are going to meet is if one of you leaves your coast... like if you go visit Amanda after she moves and then Ann will still have to drive south a bit.  

Or, there is always the National!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I LOVE Diva! Oh wait, I already said that back on page 6 or so..didn't I? :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Leslie, Ann & Doozie were at the East Coast play date, not the CHCNC. The only way Tori & Doozie are going to meet is if one of you leaves your coast... like if you go visit Amanda after she moves and then Ann will still have to drive south a bit.
> 
> Or, there is always the National!


Oops, sorry Kimberly, guess I misread what was written. I doubt I can make it to the National but, someday I definitely plan to go visit Amanda in her new home!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The first time I read it, I saw it the same way you did, but I know where Ann & Doozie are, so I re-read it and saw that she was talking about wishing that _Austin & Tori _had their photo taken together. Too bad we didn't think of that! For being half-siblings, don't they look completely different? We should have thrown all five in for a family photo! Grandpa Greg would have gotten a kick out of that.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> The first time I read it, I saw it the same way you did, but I know where Ann & Doozie are, so I re-read it and saw that she was talking about wishing that _Austin & Tori _had their photo taken together. Too bad we didn't think of that! For being half-siblings, don't they look completely different? We should have thrown all five in for a family photo! *Grandpa Greg would have gotten a kick out of that.*


Yeah, that would have been neat to get a family portrait. Wonder what Grandpa Greg would have said about the variety of colors, especially that cute little chocolate Mousse :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's one more video of the playdate I forgot to post. In case anyone thought the dogs just posed for pictures, here's one of Maddie and her half-brother Rufus romping. Another half-brother (on her Daddy's side), Benji, watches the ruckus.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

McKenna, you go girl!!! lol Oh my, what a hoot she is. I'd be dying laughing, watching her. She's good! :whoo:

GREAT pics, Christy, Poornima, Susan, and ALL of you! What fun to see so many forum members and their Havs. Maybe we should have that as a monthly challenge one day ... try to get as many members and their Havs in one space as is humanly possible! Wouldn't that be cool??!! :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Too bad we didn't think of that! For being half-siblings, don't they look completely different? We should have thrown all five in for a family photo! .


That's an interesting comment Kimberly since they had different sires. I'd like to hear your opinion of how they look different. I haven't seen Austin in person since he was a puppy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jeanne, I think Maddie won Rufus over with her awesum personality! She has yet another boy crazy about her! That girl of yours just oozes with charm!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Susan,

I completely LOVE the video of McKenna dancing, she's amazingly coordinated! It makes me smile going through threads like these, you can see how much effort everyone puts into caring for their Havs, I wish every dog was as fortunate!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Gosh, what a wonderful playdate. Look at all those happy Havs and Humans!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm catching up on this thread and all the wonderful photos. Our Havs sure are gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------

